# 2014 Malibu LT 18" wheels on a gen 2 cruze?



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I was thinking about these wheels but I think they'd look too big on a cruze. These are 19's.


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

Personally I think those nineteens would look good. Even though there nineteens there subtle.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

19s to big for Gen 2? <img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_scratch.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Icon Scratch" smilieid="109" class="inlineimg"><br>Perfect match!<br><img src="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=246826&stc=1" attachmentid="246826" alt="" id="vbattach_246826" class="previewthumb"><br>Malibu has different bolt patterns me thinks, consider extra offset for adapter plates.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

19's look great on a gen 1 so I don't think they'd look bad on a gen 2, as long as the "spokes" are chunky (much like the 19" malibu 2LTZ wheel). But since malibu lug spacing differs one would need to run adapters. Also they're most likely very heavy which would make it harder for the car to work to get them rolling, and to stop them.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

IPhantom said:


> 19s to big for Gen 2?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look really good but I like some sidewall for cornering


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bolt pattern for the Cruze is 5x105, which leaves you relatively limited with options. I believe the 'Bu is 5x115.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

5banger said:


> Those look really good but I like some sidewall for cornering


Know what you mean... Stick with 40s not 35s sidewalls. Same as on 18s.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

IPhantom said:


> 5banger said:
> 
> 
> > Those look really good but I like some sidewall for cornering
> ...


That would make it a larger diameter. I want to stick with the stock overall diameter size tire.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

*5x105* is the PCD for 2nd gen Cruze.

Here are 18" wheels from GM that have the correct PCD:


2017-2018 Chevrolet Trax 
18x7










2016-2018 Chevrolet Trax / Buick Encore
18x7










2015-2016 Chevrolet Trax
18x7









2013-2015 Chevrolet Trax
18x7










2017-2018 Buick Encore
18x7










2016-2018 Buick Encore / 2012-2016 Chevrolet Sonic
18x7.5










2015-2018 Buick Encore
18x7

















2013-2016 Buick Encore
18x7

















GM Accessory Wheels

18x7


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

And if you really wanted to be unique, you can try to import the Euro GM/Opel/Vauxhall Astra wheels. There are a variety of 18" and 19" wheels in many different designs in the 5x105.












































































I know I missed probably another half dozen. There are so many...


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

evo77 said:


> And if you really wanted to be unique, you can try to import the Euro GM/Opel/Vauxhall Astra wheels. There are a variety of 18" and 19" wheels in many different designs in the 5x105.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naturally the overseas options are WAY cooler than our own.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Naturally the overseas options are WAY cooler than our own.


Well that's because they are NOT your own. That is not badge-engineered by GM (or Vauxhall and Holden). In fact it's the other way around. Opel engineered more on the Cruze than Chevrolet. Opel was once the biggest German car manufacturer building cars for over 150 years. However, Chevrolet USA ,as a buyer, has the saying what options they want to adopt.
Sadly the cooperation has come to an end...


----------



## JaredK (Jun 8, 2018)

Chevrolet Malibu Bolt Pattern is 5x110
Here's a done thread cruzetalk.com/threads/malibu-rims.891/
It does not fit, so...


----------

